# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] [Απορία] Μητρική Asus p5rd2-vm

## ganagnost02

Καλησπέρα, έχω την παραπάνω μητρική η οποία είναι οφφ, είπα λίγο να την παιδέψω.. :Lol: 
Τσέκαρα με πολύμετρο για βραχυκυκλωματα δεν βρήκα κάτι, τσέκαρα αντίσταση, είδα σε πολλά σημεία μικρές τιμές. Δίνοντας ρεύμα και ακουμπώντας την πλακέτα σε διάφορα σημεία, είδα πως το ιτε που έχει πάνω είναι λίγο ζεστό. Το ζέστανα με θερμό αέρα να δω αν μου ρίξει αντίσταση,  όχι μόνο δεν μου έριξε άλλα ανέβασε και πολύ μάλιστα μέσα σε 1-2 δεύτερα, το άφησα πάγωσε και το ξαναδοκίμασα πάλι το ίδιο, δε θυμάμαι τιμές συγκεκριμένα το δοκίμασα χτες, είναι λογικό αυτό ; εμπειρικά και μόνο ρωτάω.

----------


## atsio

Ναι είναι

----------


## ganagnost02

Οκ το θεώρησα παράξενο. . Όσο του έβαζα αέρα ανέβαζε αντίσταση μιλάμε για 40-50 ωμ πάνω κ  γρήγορα...

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

